# Mách bạn vệ sinh gạch bóng kiếng đơn giản



## toilatoi (16/12/21)

Mách bạn vệ sinh gạch bóng kiếng đơn giản

Gạch bóng kiếng hiện nay được nhiều người sử dụng để lát cho tổ ấm của mình vì gạch bóng kiếng có tính thẩm mỹ cao. Nhưng để gạch bóng kiếng luôn sạch và sáng bóng thì bạn phải lau chùi chúng thường xuyên. Hãy tham khảo những mẹo lau gạch bóng kiếng sáng bóng sạch đẹp sau đây!

Với vẻ đẹp sáng bóng, sang trọng, sạch đẹp, gạch bóng kiếng được nhiều gia đình sử dụng. Tuy nhiên,    máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵng “đẹp mong manh lại dễ tổn thương”, loại gạch này rất dễ bị bám bẩn, xước và giảm độ bóng sau một thời gian sử dụng. Vì vậy, bạn phải thật cẩn thận khi lau chùi gạch bóng kiếng. Sau đây là quy trình lau gạch bóng kiếng cơ bản cho các bạn tham khảo.






Cách lau gạch bóng kiếng cơ bản

1. Quét sạch đất, cát, bụi, rác là bước đầu tiên

Trước khi lau gạch bóng kiếng, bạn dùng chổi mềm quét sạch những đất, cát, bụi bẩn và rác trên bề mặt gạch. Bởi vì  máy hút bụi công nghiệp cây lau nhà ma sát trực tiếp với mặt gạch bóng kiếng, nếu có cát bụi dính vào sẽ làm xước gạch.

2. Lau sàn gạch bóng kiếng

Chúng ta bắt đầu lau sàn gạch bóng kiếng.

Bạn pha nước lau sàn chuyên dụng với nước thường, nhúng cây lau nhà bằng vải mềm và tiến hành lau gạch bóng kiếng. Lau cho đến khi bề mặt gạch đã sạch sẽ và bóng loáng. Sau đó bạn có thể dùng khăn mềm lau khô lại để tránh trơn trượt và dính bụi.

Cần lưu ý là bạn chỉ nên sử dụng vải mềm để lau gạch bóng kiếng, không được dùng vải cứng hay những quần áo có cúc, khóa kéo, …. vì những vật đó sẽ làm trầy xước mặt gạch bóng kiếng.

Chỉ với 2 bước đơn giản là sàn gạch bóng kiếng của nhà bạn sẽ sạch đẹp và sáng bóng. Bạn nên lau gạch bóng kiếng theo quy trình này thường xuyên và đều đặn 3 đến 4 ngày một tuần để giữ cho gạch luôn sạch và sáng bóng.

Còn với những trường hợp gạch bóng kiếng nhà bạn bị dính những vết bẩn khó lau chùi bằng nước thường như vậy, hãy làm theo mẹo sau:

- Gạch bóng kiếng bị dính kẹo cao su: Bạn cạch kẹo cao su ra khỏi gạch, sau đó dùng băng dính dán lên, rồi lột lớp băng dính ra. Những vết kẹo cao su còn lại sẽ theo băng dính lóc ra khỏi gạch bóng kiếng.

- Gạch bóng kiếng bị dính sơn, xi măng: Bạn tẩm một ít xăng hoặc dầu hỏa vào miếng vải mềm và lau nhiều lần lên những vùng gạch bị dính sơn và xi măng. Sau đó bạn lau lại bằng nước thường để đánh bay mùi xăng dầu.

Không chỉ dễ bị bám bẩn, gạch bóng kiếng lát sàn còn hay bị trầy xước do những nguyên nhân sau đây:

- Do các vật nặng gây nên: Khi bạn kéo lê, hoặc di chuyển đồ vật nặng trong nhà mà không có đồ bọc bảo vệ bên ngoài, các góc cạnh của vật nặng sẽ ma sát trực tiếp xuống sàn.

- Chân chống xe máy: Đây là một nguyên nhân vô cùng phổ biến. Khi bạn để xe máy trong nhà nhưng không có đồ vật lót phía dưới chân chống thì lớp gạch bóng kiếng ngay dưới chân chống sẽ bị trầy xước nhanh chóng.

- Vật sắc, nhọn: Dao, kéo, hay giày cao gót đều có thể làm gạch bóng kiếng bị xước khi ma sát với chúng

- Những vật bé nhỏ như đất, hạt cát cũng có thể làm xước khi bạn dùng chổi quét mạnh chúng xuống sàn gạch bóng kiếng

Cách xử lý những vết xước trên gạch bóng kiếng

- Dùng hỗn hợp xi măng trắng, cát mịn và sơn nước

Màu nước sơn mà bạn chọn sẽ dựa theo màu gạch bóng kiếng mà bạn đang sử dụng. Các bước làm như sau:

+ Trộn xi măng trắng, cát mịn và sơn nước thành một hỗn hợp đặc sệt

+ Bôi lên vị trí gạch bóng kiếng bị xước, đeo bao tay và chà mạnh cho đến khi vết xước không còn nữa

+ Để một tiếng để hỗn hợp phát huy tác dụng. Cuối cùng lau lại bằng nước sạch

- Với những vết xước nhỏ do dao, kéo, giày cao gót gây nên, bạn có thể dùng gôm để chà sạch, sau đó dùng chổi quét sạch những vụn gôm đi là xong.

Để hạn chế làm gạch bóng kiếng bị xước, bạn nên bọc những góc nhọn của vật nặng như chân bàn, chân ghế, … Hạn chế đi giày cao gót trong nhà để không làm xước bề mặt gạch. Trước khi lau sàn nên quét sạch sẽ và dùng khăn mềm để lau. Với chân chống xe máy, bạn nên chuẩn bị tấm lót phía dưới chân chống hoặc bọc chân chống bằng miếng bọc cao su để tránh làm xước gạch bóng kiếng.

Một vấn đề nan giải nữa là gạch bóng kiếng sử dụng lâu ngày thường bị đục màu, xỉn màu, ố vàng. Để làm bóng gạch bóng kiếng, bạn dùng bột gạo hoặc bột mì trộn đều với dầu ăn, sau đó dùng khăn mềm chà lên toàn bộ bề mặt gạch. Giữ   phụ kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệpkhoảng 1 tiếng rồi lau lại bằng nước sạch. Những nguyên liệu đơn giản ấy sẽ giúp gạch bóng kiếng sáng bóng trở lại.

Gạch bóng kiếng là vật liệu làm đẹp cho ngôi nhà, vì vậy bạn nên thường xuyên lau chùi gạch để cho ngôi nhà luôn sạch đẹp và sáng bóng. Và bạn cũng hãy làm theo những lời khuyên của chúng tôi để không làm trầy xước bề mặt gạch bóng kiếng để giữ cho gạch trông đẹp nhất có thể.


----------

